# Want to trade a 16' cat with oars frame for a 14' self bailer



## 970marlen (Mar 12, 2015)

looking to trade a 16' cat with oars frame for a 14' self bailer raft, nrs tubes are in great shape a bit older not sure of year, frame older aluminum 1-1/14" tubing, floorboard good shape, will try to get pics soon


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

You should post a ad in the classifieds.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

What would your sale price be?


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Enough to buy a 14' raft?

Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself


----------

